

JSConf 2009 - April 24 & 25, 2009 - voodootikigod
http://www.jsconf2009.com

======
trickjarrett
Wish I could go but the company is sending me to DrupalCon the month before.
My company is looking to hold a jQuery UnCon sometime in April though, so
we'll be eager to see what sort of response JSConf is getting.

------
Klonoar
Oh wow, I think I may actually try to go to this. I live in Silver Spring, so
I don't have any lodging concerns - could be awesome.

